# Cavs vs. Raptors (3/10/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>*Cleveland (28-36) at Toronto (27-37)*
4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET 








vs.









_*Preview*_</center>

Cleveland is enjoying a 4 game winning streak and seeks to extend it to 5 tonight. The Raptors will be a very tough task with Vinsanity having come back. Since the Raptors just played the Pacers, perhaps Toronto’s team will have heavy legs from having to play back-to-back and catch a flight back to Canada. The Raptors will come out hard, after losing a close game against the Pacers. So good luck Cleveland and stay focused. Each game the Cavaliers play in from this moment on is officially the most important game of the season. 

<center>*While a LeBron and Vince match up sounds great, it’s the supporting cast that will determine the game!* 

*--------------------*

Projected starters:






































Key Reserves:






















</center>


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This is a huge game for both teams. The Cavs can't afford to stop winning, with Boston and Miami playing well right now. If the Cavs lose to Toronto, suddenly Toronto is right there with them too... but they can create good separation if they win.

The Cavs are playing better than ever, but they've had trouble with Toronto and Vince. I'm worried about this game... Ilgauskas will have to have a big game.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

94-81 Raptors. Vince will finalize 50.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 94-81 Raptors. Vince will finalize 50.


You must be mistaken. The Cavs are not playing th Raptors tonight, so there is no need to post here. Someone just made a mistake. 

I think the Raptors are playing the.......blazers. 

Thanks for coming.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be mistaken. The Cavs are not playing th Raptors tonight, so there is no need to post here. Someone just made a mistake.
> ...



Okay so NBA runs according to your schedule now? Cavs 92 - Raps 74


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NaS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so NBA runs according to your schedule now? Cavs 92 - Raps 74


In Mattsanity's case, yes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Cavs take advantage of their inside advantage they should win no contest, unless Raptors just go crazy.

Need this win. Need every win.

What the hell is up with the Celtics? I thought they were dead in the water. But I wouldn't be suprised if they win again somehow, against the Lakers. Hot hot hot.

Cavs are going to have to finish VERY strong.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

_Cavs_ - 30
Raptors - 21

----

The Cavaliers have the blueprint to win this game. Big Z is on a roll and Boozer is rebouding the ball. Unless the Raptors make defensive adjustments, keep pounding the ball in the middle. And Carter seems to have the ability to shoot every time he catches the ball but is passing off a lot. For Cleveland's sake, let's hope he keeps that up.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I have the feeling this is going to be one of those Cavs' games where they have a good lead early and then let it get close late, and turn into a nailbiter at the end.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's nice that Wagner is getting some good minutes and producing. They need that.


----------



## 12261980 (Aug 4, 2003)

I am not watching the game, but it surely looks like Cavs believe they can make the playoffs.

Marek


----------



## 12261980 (Aug 4, 2003)

What did Z get technical for?

Marek


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z got a technical for arguing an "and 1" play where Carter hit a lay up. 

----

*Halftime*

_Cavs_ - 60

Ilgauskas: 18 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists
James: 9 points, 1 rebound, 2 assists

Raptors - 47

Carter: 11 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists
Marshall: 9 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist

----

Cleveland can win this game if they keep their intensity up. Even with LeBron's slow start, struggling from the field, the Cavaliers are doing well because they are getting high percentage shots every time down the court.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

What was that play like when LeBron got an and-1 from Vince?


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

damn nevus, get some league pass. you are clearly an nba addict, as i am, and from one addict to another this is the best drug out there. i can watch almost all the games and nba tv highlights at the same time.

overload baby. i am like the master controller of all nba


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Frankly I think that they've fouled LeBron everytime that he's touched the ball but he's not getting any calls. The and 1 was on a transition play where he got a pass underneath, gathered and went up and Carter tried to block it but got him with the upper body.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> damn nevus, get some league pass. you are clearly an nba addict, as i am, and from one addict to another this is the best drug out there. i can watch almost all the games and nba tv highlights at the same time.
> 
> overload baby. i am like the master controller of all nba


 I would love to have league pass... for various reasons it's not an option right now... maybe it's for the best, if I had that I'd probably be watching the NBA for at least several hours every day.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Good things about this first half

Z is the man
only 4 turnovers
team shooting well (.581)

Bad things

LeBron is not shooting well
Only up by 13
This team makes me nervous when they are winning


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Why does it seem to happen in every Cavs game that there's a stretch where they miss like 6 shots in a row and the other team can't seem to miss at all?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

_Cavs_ - 82
Raptors - 71

----

The Raptor's big run scared me but the Cavaliers responded. Despite Big Z picking up his 4th foul and having to sit the rest of the quarter and LeBron struggling from the field, the team has responded and showed heart. And yes, this appears to be the second game in a row where James has been punked. On his last drive, he was clubbed in the head by Archibald yet received no call.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It looks like the Cavs are wisely just riding Big Z tonight. This really has become a fanatastic team. No egos here. They will go to whatever player is their best advanatage that night. Whether it's Boozer, Z or Lebron. Whatever it takes for the W.

If they can make the playoffs(they should) they are going to be damn good.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I think it was after the Atlanta game where I read a quote that LeBron was exhausted after the game, and that he was just sitting in front of his locker, half-dressed, not moving. 

I gotta keep reminding myself that this is still a kid, playing a man's game, getting hammered just like Shaq does EVERY game, and that he is basically playing 3x's more games ALREADY than he did last year at this time with another quarter of the season to play yet PLUS possible playoffs, yet the team ABSOLUTELY depends on him to give 40+ minutes a game, and be the focal point of the team, while carrying the playoff goals of the franchise and the emotions of the fans with him every move he makes.

For this alone, I don't care what any Carmello fan sez, or Wade fan, LeBron should be ROY, and team MVP as a rook.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The bench finally decided to show up to a game. Good for them.

Z had another monster game. He's a lot more aggresive on both ends now - what a big turnaround. 

LeBron and Boozer did'nt really have their best games. Boozer got his usual rebounds. James didnt really have the shot falling, and I wont blame him too much this game, since after all, the refs were not even aware that he was on the court - pathetic. Anyway he still scored 14 on 12 shots which isnt all that bad. 

If Boston and Miami lose, where are the Cavs? They can catch NY for 6th if they keep playing close to this level.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boxscore

_Cavs_ - 106

Ilgauskas: 30 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists
Nailon: 15 points, 4 rebounds

Raptors - 92

Carter: 19 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists
Marshall: 18 points, 12 rebounds, 2 assists

----

This was a good win. With LeBron being fouled (and not called) plus his shot not falling, it is a good win. Big Z was putting on an offensive clinic, breaking out his entire arsenal of moves. I'm glad Cleveland didn't stop going to their bread and butter. The defense at times would sag, tempting the team to shoot but they kept taking the ball inside. Big win for Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Congrats to Silas. He got them the win, but was able to limit Z, Boozer and most importantly Lebron's minutes to about 30 minutes for the game.

Lee Nailon looked like he came up huge.

You have to think at this point in the season, Silas is going to rest Lebron as much as he can to get him to ready for the playoffs. It's gonna be impossible to get Lebron off the floor in the playoffs. To say nothing of the need to keep Z, and Boozer in top working order.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nothing against LeBron, but as a nonbiased fan watching Cavs games throughout the season,

this is my opinion:

Z is your MVP. You are a VERY good team when he is hitting jumpers and dominant.

Boozer is runner up. Double double guy. Hustles his *** off. He does all the dirty work that Cleveland needs to do to win.

McInnis could be next--either him or LeBron. The difference between the cavs this season has been the addition of McInnis. 
He is controlling the game and not turning the ball over. He's been the key to you guys turning around in midseason.

LeBron is next. He scores and draws the attention from the D to get others open. He is important, but in my opinion, the guys above are alot more important to the Cavs winning.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I gotta keep reminding myself that this is still a kid, playing a man's game, getting hammered just like Shaq does EVERY game, and that he is basically playing 3x's more games ALREADY than he did last year at this time with another quarter of the season to play yet PLUS possible playoffs, yet the team ABSOLUTELY depends on him to give 40+ minutes a game, and be the focal point of the team, while carrying the playoff goals of the franchise and the emotions of the fans with him every move he makes.


I've come around and decided that LeBron should be ROY too after thinking two months ago that it was Carmelo, but everything you said in that paragraph applies to Carmelo too, you know.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nailon was huge off the bench. Battie had a nice game to boot (8 points, 7 rebounds). Jeff played good too (11 points, 7 assists, 0 turnovers)

Wagner played well too (9 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> nothing against LeBron, but as a nonbiased fan watching Cavs games throughout the season,
> 
> this is my opinion:
> ...


I disagree. You underestimate how important James is to all of this even happening.

No James. No Silas. No Ricky Davis for Eric Williams/Battie trade. No Battie, no motavational tool for Z. No James. Then they don't trade Miles for Mcginnis.

You can't seperate Lebron from the Cavs success. His arrival has completely changed the culture around the franchise and how the players in it think about the games.

Silas probably deserves a ton of credit, but I doubt he'll get his due for what he has done with this team. He came in and said what he was going to do, and he has done exactly that in every area.

Lebron has had his games where he has carried the team. Z and Boozer have also had their times. They are very much a 3-headed monster. At this stage I don't think you can really say conclusively that one part is more important than another.

I give Lebron his due. He has earned it in my book.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> nothing against LeBron, but as a nonbiased fan watching Cavs games throughout the season,
> 
> this is my opinion:
> ...


I see your point. Basically, its kind of what ive been saying. This is a good TEAM, with good veterans, some youth energy. 

We had all the pieces, and leaders in big Z and a scorer in wagner. We just needed some consistancy (boston vets) and the glue to bring us all together (lebron). 

If lebron keeps getting everyone involved, z keeps playing consistant and our energy off the bench is there, we're a very deadly team.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You have to remember that Z really hurt this team in the beginning of the season. Boozer has his nice games, and they've increased over the year. McInnis hasnt been here long, but he's done a good job. Anyway, MVP is about the entire season, and I think LeBron has played the best overall, especially when Davis left. Adding to his numbers, I think the whole defense of the opponent focuses on LeBron, and LeBron moves the ball. Plus, you have those other notes about restoring the franchise to consider for a team MVP. I think sometimes we may focus so much on LeBron that we forget what he does on the court to help the team. However, Z and even Boozer can have a below average night and people don't rant about it.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. You underestimate how important James is to all of this even happening.
> ...


i am in "AGREEANCE" with this.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> We had all the pieces, and leaders in big Z and a scorer in wagner. We just needed some consistancy (boston vets) and the glue to bring us all together (lebron).


I still dont understand why you think Wagner is the scorer on this team. He's not getting major minutes. Even in the future, I think it's pretty clear that LeBron will be the main scorer. He's already a good one (#12 in league I think) and he doesnt even have any major moves, aggressive play, or a good jumper. Wagner is going to have trouble even playing on this team. I wish he could learn some PG skills so he could push the ball, protect the ball, and add good scoring instincts.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Unbelieveable stat of the day is that Wagner actually had 6 assists


WOW!!! McGrady dropped 62 on the Wizards.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

CAVS IN 6TH :yes: 

:basket:


Bookmark This: ESPN Playoff Standings - Quick Updates


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Cleveland earned the W tonight. They played exactly the way other teams play to dominate us. They fed the beast and worked the ball inside on most possessions. Playoffs are still a long way away, but if the Cavs play like they did tonight for the rest of the season, they could actually move up in the standings a little.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If they can keep their energy level up, they will have the 6th seed.

Reggie Miller said on the Dan Patrick show today that he thought the Cavs would move up to 7th or 6th... I didn't think of it at the time but I wish Dan would have asked him if he'd be relieved if they did.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be mistaken. The Cavs are not playing th Raptors tonight, so there is no need to post here. Someone just made a mistake.
> ...


Do you have anything against me?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you have anything against me?


No


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> I still dont understand why you think Wagner is the scorer on this team. He's not getting major minutes. Even in the future, I think it's pretty clear that LeBron will be the main scorer. He's already a good one (#12 in league I think) and he doesnt even have any major moves, aggressive play, or a good jumper. Wagner is going to have trouble even playing on this team. I wish he could learn some PG skills so he could push the ball, protect the ball, and add good scoring instincts.


Going by that post alone, where does it say he will be the "main" scorer on this team. The post clearly states that he is "a" scorer. Which is exactly what big Z and wags are. offensive threats. We cant ask wags for much more than that.

READ a friggen post before u mouth off buddy. youve done it over and over. 

Wagner shouldnt have to learn point guard skills, hes not a point guard, and saying that u probably havent seen him play last year when he did get minutes. IMO yes i do think he will crack the starting line eventually, because Lebrons stint at 2 guard is only temporary. Its a fatigue based move. 

I never said Wags was better than Lebron. You jump to conclusions. But wags will be that deciding factor. If he provides that scoring punch off the bench, or in the line up, that could mean the win. Without that energy, they rely on their other players too much. 

The team is the reason we are winning, a combination of all efforts, not just Lebron. (although he does give the other members confidence)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wagner, like any undersized 2-guard, will have to learn point guard skills. Look at Iverson's play as of late, where he is slowly but surely assuming more PG responsibilities. Even the most talented and athletic undersized guards have to play point eventually, or risk losing playing time. I used Iverson as an example because even he is only delaying the inevitable. If Wagner could slowly learn point guard skills, he would earn more playing time and become a better, more versatile player in the process. I see your argument about LeBron possibly being moved to PG, but that might not happen for a few years. In the meantime, the smaller guards (McInnis, Ollie, Wagner) will all be asked to be the primary ball handlers. 

I know Dajuan is not a natural PG and has not played PG in competitive basketball since his middle school or early (freshmen) high school days. But he needs to become a combo guard to help the team out more. Look at his last game: 6 assists and only 1 turnover. That to me, was more impressive than his 4 of 6 shooting for 9 points.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Whatever position he plays at, Wagner should work on becoming a complete player who can help his team in more ways than just scoring... although his scoring helps the team a whole lot. When he comes off the bench and is effective, the Cavs are a scary team.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Going by that post alone, where does it say he will be the "main" scorer on this team. The post clearly states that he is "a" scorer. Which is exactly what big Z and wags are. offensive threats. We cant ask wags for much more than that.
> ...


You've said it before on many occassions. We've debated the very topic before.

I watched about 90% of the game last year, and I have 13 tickets right here. Pretty much, I had to focus on Wagner because Davis is a punk.


----------

